# One wireless audio source, multiple receivers?



## sonobob (Feb 15, 2018)

This may prove to be a stupid question, but it's something I haven't previously considered. I attempted searching prior to posting.
Can I provide a single wireless feed to two wireless HT receivers (Sony STR-DN860, specifically), in order to have the ability to dial in each receiver for it's specific area's dynamics and speaker placement, etc., and play both systems simulaneaously?

Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not sure I get the question. A receiver’s auto-calibration system is not initiated by or dependant on anything wireless, unless you want to count the remote control.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

sonobob said:


> This may prove to be a stupid question, but it's something I haven't previously considered. I attempted searching prior to posting.
> Can I provide a single wireless feed to two wireless HT receivers (Sony STR-DN860, specifically), in order to have the ability to dial in each receiver for it's specific area's dynamics and speaker placement, etc., and play both systems simulaneaously?
> 
> Thanks


Are you trying to do something like play Pandora and hear it on two different systems in two different rooms? If so, maybe Chromecast Audio would be the way to achieve this.


----------

